# flat towing



## elandan (Oct 2, 2013)

Hi Can anybody tell me if I can flat tow (4wheels down) a 2002 Kia sportage 5speed manual transmission and manual transfer case


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 2, 2013)

look into your owner manual, the infor should be there. If not go to your dealer or call and talk to someone who knows your vehicle. You may be able to google it and see


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

I don't see any reasons why u can't tow 4wheels down ,, it is a manual trans and alos has a transfer case which u can put in nuetral ,, i have towed a 1980 cj5 jeep that is manual trans and transfer case ,, many miles ,, in fact it has been coast to coast many times ,, and even pulled it over a 3 month tour ,, i did not do this  ,, but my dad did ,, and i still have it today ,, infact my son uses it as a daily driver ,, and i would still today (if i could) tow it anywhere ,,, but this just what i have done ,, we now have a 2012 land rover that we tow 4 down ,, it is 4wd ,, and automatic ,, but the trick to it is a fuse u take out and put in another slot ,, it tows like a dream ,, we toad it to MB a couple of times ,, and now we are in California ,, about to head back home ,, with a stop in NM ,, to see some friends ,, then home ,, then who knows where from there


----------



## LEN (Oct 3, 2013)

Trouble is even stick with transfer case neutral some rigs don't oil the rear output bearing and this is not good. Best is still consult the owners manual. Or look on line for the manual or manufacturers comment.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

wel the rear end still gets lubed do to the fact that it is still turning ,, the transfer case and trans really has nothing to do with it ,, jmo


----------



## LEN (Oct 4, 2013)

The output shaft on the transfer case to the rear end has a bearing that must be lubed. Some lube from the rear end turning and some are lubed from the internals of the transfer case while drive and engaged. That's why you can tow flat with some with the addition of a pump. No argument on the rear end lubing towed or driven.

LEN


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

well i understand that ,, and not trying to argue ,,, but with it being a manual trns ,, i think IMO ,, there should be no prob ,, but what do i know ,, i just posted what i have done with a manual trns ,, and also our curent toad ,, which i said is automatic ,, but i have to take a fuse out and place it another slot to get the trnsfercase to go in to nuetral ,, but as i seen this is one time poster ,, not worth the trouble


----------



## LEN (Oct 4, 2013)

Hear ya. My jeeps I could tow 4 down no problem and a few pickups of different brands but my 4-runner says don't do it, but then again every once in a while I see them 4 down too. All I have ever towed were 4x4's of one type or another but with the trailer I can tow any thing within the weight limit. In your case think I would wire a switch to have the fuse in one or the other and mark it tow on the dash, save the pull and put in each time.

LEN


----------

